# How to restore /fix problem of local area connection 2 status limited or no connecti



## shreram (Jul 17, 2008)

I got a problem with my local area connection 2 ,whose status is limited or no connectivity.I am using Windows xp on single desktop pc and i have ethernet connection.
I am getting problem of local area connection 2 status is limited or no connectivity. I tried to fix it by repairing ,but i cannot repair or fix that problem anyways.Please help me fixing this problem of local area connection 2 status limited or no connectivity


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Try this fix:

TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.

*Start*, *Run*, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands.

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*
Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You might also tell us something about the network.

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

What country are you located in.
Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
What is the expected Upstream/Downstream speed for your ISP Connection?
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*

If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms?

If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

